# swollen foot



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Blue, one of my classroom mice, has a swollen back foot. She seems to walk on it fine, but it is definatly swollen compared to the other one. The toes are swollen too. It has been this way for at least a few days, possibly longer. Any ideas?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I guess you have checked it as best you can for bite marks (spiders?), and wrapped threads/fibers? I suppose a mouse could get a splinter from wood shavings (if you use that). Have you changed to a different bedding, or bedding supplier? Other things it could be is a sprain or fracture...

Getting a cold compress, or ibuprofen to reduce the swelling, might help you be able to identify what the problem is, with the swollen tissue reduced. Not sure if you have a vet who will work with mice, but having someone hold the mouse, and another person examine the problem, might be easier.

Good luck,
Zanne


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

We didn't see any signs of trama to the foot. I'm wondering if it could be related to her age. She is the oldest of the group.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
I would reduce the possibilities of climbing for a while so that you mouse can spare her leg a little bit.
Probably a smaller cage without a wheel and not so many toys.
Good luck.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Do not under any circumstances administer ibuprofen without veterinary consultation the amount required for mice is so small and needs to be the correct dosage or you end up with a mouse with either liver or kidney failure or both.

Firstly check for any wounds or bites and if the temperature of the foot is the same as the others. Keep the mouse at a constant temp and as quiet as possible with restricted space and monitor regularly, it should go back to normal after a few days on its own but if it starts to become more swollen seek veterinary advice.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry about the ibuprofen idea. I did presume that you knew the correct dosage, or would ask if you didn't, but yes, it does need to be specific. If it is related to age, that would probably be in the sprain category, as older mice are not as fast, or agile, and might possess limbs that are more brittle. Otherwise, I wouldn't think age had any bearing.

Flat ground, limited movement, quiet, etc., all of that, is also important. I suppose I was also presuming you would have already done that as soon as you noticed, because your question was more about what the cause could be, but I could be wrong. Lot of presumption I did there. 

So, no trauma, that is good. Any heat around the swelling? Was there anything she could have fallen from, jumped into? Caught a foot in?

-Zanne


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts everyone. I'll remove the tunnel and keep a close eye on her. Upon close inspection today it looks like the swelling goes up into her leg. She seems fine though, so I hope it will go away. I've warned the kids that she is the oldest, but she is also the favorite for many. She tends to be the most social with the kids.

For those wondering, I've stopped breeding. I reached my goal of decent tricolors. Three of which are in my classroom. When I considered my time constraints and space constraints pitted up against the needs of my rescue, I figured it was time to take a break. I cherish the experience and contact I had with so many on this site. If you ever want to reach me, check out navarre ferret rescue on facebook or email at navarreferret at hotmail dot com


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are no longer breeding. I have been curious how you progressed with the satin angora BE'd fawns. I imagine that a ferret rescue would be very space and time consuming though.

Hope your doe's leg improves, and the children are able to continue to enjoy her company for some time yet. 

-Zanne


----------

